# DW Review - Nasiol TEM APC



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at Nasiol for sending the APC on to review.

Nasiol is the premier nano coating manufacturer and pioneer in Turkey, there services and expertise spread in Europe and worldwide. Consistent and continuous development of nanotechnology for home and industrial use, accessible and practical: http://nasiol.com

As usual when testing an APC I like to test it on my tyres as these take the most abuse and therefore need cleaning the most.

*The Product: *










The product arrived well packed with the instructions in both English and Turkish (I presume) with the recommended dilations rate specified.

The product has a very clinical smell, almost like Dettol.

*Nasiol Say:*

"TEM APC is the ultimate car interior cleaner for seats, plastic parts, roofs and floors. Proper for using before Nasiol Cabincare fabric protection."

*The Method:*

As you'll see from the pic above I started by decanting it into a smaller bottle to test.

Here is my test tyre at the start:









I applied the APC using the spare bottle I had, I didn't use that much of the APC on the tyre:









After it was applied a used my tyre brush to work it into the tyre, when finished I gave it a wipe down with the plain dry MF cloth to remove the APC and see the results.









I was quite happy with the level of cleaning this returned.

*Price:*

TEM APC is available from the Nasio E-Shop located here http://www.ekspermarket.com/oto-uru...-apc-genel-amacli-arac-ici-temizleyici-500-gr and costs €5.47 or approximately £5 for 500ml, excluding shipping. This appears to be quite good value for money, depending on your location for shipping.!

*Would I use this again?:*
Probably.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A good APC, at a good price (depending on shipping). Not one to over look if you're in the market for a new APC.

*Anything I would change?:*
Nope.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

